# WANTED: PLOW SIDE 3plug wiring for MM1/2...



## gr40rcapri (Apr 18, 2006)

i'm seeking plow-side wiring for an older MM1...

Having to make something work while I save for a better unit... 

My NICE MM2 was 'borrowed' (see my other post...)

Maybe someone has stuff taken off a junked headgear? 

Central MA area would be awesome... 
willing to pay a fair price, or trade stuff...


PM, please..

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have new in package harness to.convert square lights from 2 plug to 3. Then would just need 26359 harness which is ~75


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I may have a two plug western setup at my garage Will that work with your fisher? I'll check to see if the box is three or four port.


----------



## gr40rcapri (Apr 18, 2006)

Indycorp said:


> I may have a two plug western setup at my garage Will that work with your fisher? I'll check to see if the box is three or four port.


I have the truck setup with 3 plug... the plow I'm using is 2 plug... so I need to swap it over to 3 plug....

Thanks!


----------

